# New Maxima?



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

What do you maxima owners think of the new model? I think it looks pretty good but haven't read anything on it yet.

I loved the last model and would have gotten one if I wasn't looking for 2 doors and didn't get such a steal on my car. What's new on the new model Maxima?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

3.5L displacement 
double overhead cam (DOHC) 
V6 cylinder configuration 
24 valves 
variable valve timing 
265 hp @ 5800 rpm 
255 ft-lbs. @ 4400 rpm 
5-speed shiftable automatic transmission 
four-wheel independent suspension
front and rear stabilizer bar 


new look


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

did the old one not have the 3.5L VQ? I thought it did...

The interior looks sweet in that picture... Looks like the 350Z sorta... I can't say I like the exterior as much, at least not the grill...

Also: HOLY SHIT! 255 Ft-Lbs?!?!? Acura is screwing me on this torque thing...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

civic4982 said:


> *
> Also: HOLY SHIT! 255 Ft-Lbs?!?!? Acura is screwing me on this torque thing... *


thats a honda for u j/k

ya, the maxima came with the VQ35DE

10HP extra from 255


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

the stock grill is UGLY but I saw the Trenz new one and it looks GOOD...


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

how mcuh does that beast weight now? It looks a lot bigger than the older models. looks a bit more like a boat to me than a sport sedan.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

it doesnt look that bad on the maxima actually, u should see that thing on the sentra!










the back changed and looks sharper


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

civic4982 said:


> *how mcuh does that beast weight now? It looks a lot bigger than the older models. looks a bit more like a boat to me than a sport sedan. *


close to 3500lbs gross weight


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

eww... it's as "fat" as my car is now.. didn't they used to be a lot lighter? gotta love that VQ motor with all that torque though... my juice will help me keep up hopefully


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

civic4982 said:


> * didn't they used to be a lot lighter? *


3085 lbs


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

eww you're right... it looks worse on the sentra... they shouldn't have that annyoing block aorund the nisan hamburger.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, it also bugs me that they changed the spec v wheels(shown) the ones before that looked real good, i liked them because they almost look aftermarket(especially when in motion)

that front bumper needs to be changed too by the way


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

some of the early 4th gen max's were much closer to 3k lbs....


and civic.... go home!

LOL... j/k

1 luv!


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok... I'll go home  ..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I love the new 6th gens...Especially the center console option that goes all the way back into the back seats.
(back seats are buckets too)

I don't care that its heavier...its still a beast.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

MrEous said:


> I love the new 6th gens...Especially the center console option that goes all the way back into the back seats.
> (back seats are buckets too)
> 
> I don't care that its heavier...its still a beast.


I have the 4 seater with the rear console and the electric rear screen.
All seats are heated as well as the steering wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

the new maximas are really nice but i just dont really like the front end, looks like it has teeth grinnin on u.. but the rest of the car is PIMP.


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

*FF-L is fat and ugly.*

Which makes it worse, because there is so much more ugliness.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jetsam said:


> Which makes it worse, because there is so much more ugliness.



thats cool, its just ur opinion


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

*Shields up: the decisive defensive post.*



AjRaCeR805 said:


> thats cool, its just ur opinion


yeah.

Call me crazy, but I think that a sedan ought to be inoffensive. Take the 3rd and 4th gen maximas, and the 90s altimas as an example. Or, for that matter, the camry. totally boring. so what? do 18" rims and clear tails get the groceries in higher style?

And look at the interior. mine is flat black, leather and pleather. unless you're a vegan, it won't offend you. sure, it doesn't seem to require a degree in modern art ( um, I mean industrial design? ) to appreciate it, but does that mean it is not stylish?

but so what? the ( black ) cup holder holds cups and the ( black ) buttons are set in the ( black ) dash in the right places, making them easy to find even in the ( black ) dark of night. LED illumination is hardly necessary! Contrast this to the how-about-some-more-glitter pseudo-chrome plastic of the new models. What exactly is this supposed to convey? Wealth? Taste? Gen-X edginess???

The answer is, "no." Here is the purpose of all this stuff: product churn.

If enough marketers tell the people what's what, they begin to believe. and they believe they must retire the old for the new. :thumbdwn:


But beyond all that, is fat ( 500 pounds overweight... heavier than frontier! ) and ugly ( my opinion, of course ). And fat plus ugly equals more ugliness.


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

hmm.... in my opinion and no affense to anybody i would prefer the the 4th and the 5th gen maxima... it looks like the new maxima has lost its sports sedan look..yes it has more power but its big and wieghts too much.. 
i dunno lol the 4-5th gen maximas look way better the new one.. the only thing i like about the new is the rear of the car... lol nissan really screwd up on the grill..WTF :dumbass: ... but one thing that i envy its that is has the VQ35DE... i wish i had that much power in mine... just my 2 cents


----------



## ElBarto (Mar 9, 2004)

i think the new maxima looks pretty good (except the grill). i think nissan added to much weight to the car though, 3500 is getting pretty heavy.


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

i think its ugly, i was in love with the 2003, this was just a big letdown, im sure it performs well though, but its overpriced


----------



## CoCkBlOcKmI (Mar 31, 2004)

My Friend Has a 99 maxima and he beats it can sum 1 tell me how i can explain it 2 him in words he can understand stop beatin the freakin car and neutral drop it, its freakin auto...... so yea ne1 ne suggestions :loser:


----------

